# Trieste (Italy) photo thread



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

I present to you my hometown of Trieste, located in north-eastern Italy, on the Adriatic sea, on the border with Slovenia and just a few miles north of Croatia.

Location:










Let’s start with a view of the city and its Gulf with the seaside neighborhood of Barcola and the lighthouse Faro della Vittoria in the foreground and the rest of the city behind:





































A view of the Gulf of Trieste, looking towards the coast of Istria:










Piazza Unità d’Italia is the city’s largest square, facing directly the sea :










During Roman times, this area was part of the Adriatic Sea. It was only through the centuries that it was landfilled. The square was initially much smaller and called Piazza Grande. During the middle ages it was not oriented towards the sea, and was adjacent to a small harbor (Il Mandracchio).

Some rare images of the square’s aspect before it’s expansion I found in a book (sorry for the bad quality). It definitely looked more cozy and less grand:




























A map of the Piazza’s former layout and of the former dock which was subsequently landfilled:










Now to the buildings facing the square.

Trieste’s City Hall, built in 1875 in eclectic style:










Palazzo Modello, built in 1873 in eclectic style, was supposed to be a model to be imitated by other buildings on the town’s square:










Palazzo Stratti (1839) housing the Caffè degli Specchi (one of Trieste’s most famous coffeehouses) on its ground floor is on the left, and Palazzo Modello on the right:










Palazzo Pitteri in the background. The Fontana dei Quattro Continenti (Four Continents Fountain), built in 1751, is in the foreground: it has been moved to different locations of the square since I can remember. Also, a 1728 statue of Emperor Charles VI of Habsburg (Trieste was the Austrian empire’s main port until 1918) is next to the fountain.










Hotel Duchi D’Aosta:










Palazzo del Governo (1904-1905):










Palazzo del Lloyd Triestino (1880s):










A look towards the Rive, Trieste’s waterfront promenade:



















The Molo Audace (Audace pier), named after the Italian navy ship that docked here after unification with Italy:










The Rive, with the former Fish-market (now used for exhibitions) in the background:










A view in the opposite direction, towards the Borgo Teresiano (translation: The Theresian Quarter):



















My sorry attempt to take photos of the area at night. The harbor:










The promenade:



















Piazza Unità (I dislike the rows of blue lights which make it look like an airport runway by night):










This is just the beginning, I will keep adding photographs as time passes. 

There is much much more to come


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Thank-you, please keep them coming.

I've been to Trieste and was pleasantly surprised at how beautiful a city it is.

Looking forward to to the next lots...:cheers:


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Wow, I had no idea that Trieste was such a nice city! I'm really impressed! The buildings around the Piazza Unità d’Italia are very beautiful! Thanks for sharing and I'm waiting for the next pics!


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Looks majestic


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Looks like a very beautiful city.
Nice pics too kay:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

i cant have enough of these Trieste photos


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I actually like the blue lights. I was told they mark the old port basin of the city before it was landfilled.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Here is a picture I made when I was in Trieste (click to enlarge).


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

What a beautiful city!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

La cittá é molto bella, grazie per le foto.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you for all your comments. I'm glad you appreciate the city and the photos.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> I actually like the blue lights. I was told they mark the old port basin of the city before it was landfilled.


I don't think so, the lights run perpendicular (not parallel) to the coastline. If you look carefully at the daytime photos of the piazza, you can notice rows of round lights on the pavement. I read the new design is attributed to frenchman Huet.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

A few photos exploring the area between Piazza Unità and Piazza della Borsa (translation: stock exchange square). Capo di Piazza Gianni Bartoli, connecting Piazza Unità with Piazza della Borsa (seen on the backgroun):










Before getting to Piazza della Borsa, one comes across the Tergesteo (the city’s name in antiquity was Tergeste), built in 1842 and hosting a gallery that is strategically placed between Piazza Unità, Piazza della Borsa, and Piazza Verdi.

The Tergesteo’s entrance:










The gallery located inside:



















The gallery connects Piazza della Borsa with Piazza Verdi. A view of the Tergesteo from Piazza Verdi:











Piazza Verdi is named after the Teatro Verdi, the city’s most known theater built by Matteo Pertsch and inspired on the outside by the famous La Scala in Milan:










Looking towards the Palazzo del Governo and Piazza Unità:










Looking towards Capo di Piazza Gianni Bartoli:










Back to Capo di Piazza Gianni Bartoli, looking towards Palazzo Modello and Piazza Unità:










The neo-classic Palazzo della Borsa (the former stock-exchange) in Piazza della Borsa, was built at the beginning of the 19th century and designed by Mollari with doric columns and statues representing the four continents, Volcano, and Mercury. It was the seat of the Trieste’s stock-exchange until 1928 and is now the headquarters of the chamber of commerce :










The stock-exchange moved next door to Palazzo Dreher on the corner of Corso Italia and Via Cassa di Risparmio:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

A rarely seen wonderful looking place!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Like many others in Italy


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

very nice! neat and good-looking northern Italian city!

* a question.. Slovenian or Croatian people live there together ? 
(I hope this question to be not rude or tough..)


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Good pics, very beautiful buildings, but I ask you: where are the trees?

And before Slovenia entered the EU, there was still some border control to the neighbouring town, wasn't it? I saw on Discovery Channel some years ago.

How's it now? Have both cities integrated? Is any Slovenian spoken in the city?


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

^^

Trees:there are a few along the waterfront 

Just kidding, there aren't many right in downtown, but there is a park on the top of San Giusto Hill and there are the Tommasini public gardens just east of downtown. But it's not like like Curitiba or Maringà where green parks are integrated in the middle of downtown. There are a lot of trees in the Karst surrounding the city though and that's easily accessible. I hope you realize I've only shown a small part of the city center so far.

There are still controls at the border, but that will change January 2008. 

I think the city that is split you are referring to is Gorizia/Nova Gorica.

Slovenian is spokein mainly in the villages of the Karst surrounding the city, I will show pics of that area in the future.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice pics, I thought you lived in the US.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

fabionomoto said:


> :eek2:Wow
> 
> Your city is very beatiful!:nuts:
> That architecture is amazing and so rich, I love that details on the wall of the construction.
> ...


Muito obrigado. Maringà is cool too, I just came back from there a couple of days ago :cheers: (will add pics in my already existing thread soon )


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Danny Rotten said:


> Great City, I´m from Puebla, Mexico, i glad to see this Pics. I want to know if some can help me to found some people in Trieste.
> 
> Best Regards.


Hi, I'm in Trieste, what are you looking for ?


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

neorion said:


> I am an admirer of port cities, places with a rich maritime tradition, places with an outstanding architectural heritage (in particular neoclassicism), and I am absolutely spell-bound by shipyards. Fincantieri shipyards are world leaders and are based in Trieste. http://www.fincantieri.it/
> 
> IMHO Trieste has it all plus more, such as world class educational and cultural institutions.
> 
> Quite simply...


Hey Neorion, you are quite a fan of Trieste ! Come visit us again. We can have a beer together :cheers:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I read that quite a number of important architects who built on the Ringstraße in Vienna, also worked on buildings in Trieste towards the end of the 19th century.

I wonder however, if those nearly 600 years of Austrian rule have left any other trace except for some architecture in Trieste?


But anyway, Trieste looks magnficent today, a great city to visit and most certainly also to live in. I guess the fact that Slovenia is now in the Schengen area and has the Euro as well does not hurt either, and moves the city more towards the center again.


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

^^Yes, Trieste will be the first capital of a new euro-region called 'Alpe-Adria' , a great project to increase economical and cultural cooperation within Italy (Friui), Austria (Carinthia), Slovenia and Croatia (Istria). Four countries that share a common historical and cultural heritage in a territory that suffered too much from the political and etnical great divisions of the 20th century..
Anyway, amazing pictures Urbane, Trieste is one of my favourite cities in Europe. I just wanted to remember of the old times in which the city had one of the most brilliant and avant-guarded intellectual life in Europe..When you could go to Caffè degli specchi (am I right?) and meet Joyce, Freud, Svevo, Bartol, Rilke, as far as many others scientists, writers and intellectuals.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

urbane said:


> Hey Neorion, you are quite a fan of Trieste ! Come visit us again. We can have a beer together :cheers:


 Thanks mate, I'll take you up on that. Hopefully I'll be back there one day...:cheers:



Slartibartfas said:


> I read that quite a number of important architects who built on the Ringstraße in Vienna, also worked on buildings in Trieste towards the end of the 19th century.


 I know that Theophil Hansen, the great Danish architect of the magnificent neoclassical Austrian Parliament on the Ringstraße, also worked in Trieste.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

*Miramare*

Time for more photos of Trieste. This time it’s Miramare, a castle and park built under wishes of Maximilian, the brother of the Emperor of Austria-Hungary Franz Josef. Maximilian lived in the castle for a while before moving to Mexico where he was offered the title of Emperor of Mexico. He was executed by Mexican liberals in Queretaro in 1867.

The castle was built between 1856 and 1860:




























A view over the gulf and the city:














































The beautiful park around the castle:
































































A view over the Grignano marina from the other side of the park:










A marine park protecting the coast around the castle was created by the WWF:


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like a good place to bring a woman to!


----------



## Danny Rotten (Feb 5, 2008)

Urbane, i´m looking for a relatives of Dr. Ricardo Franzenstein. He lives in Trieste about 1900. Maybe can you help to get some information. Thanks in advance.

Sorry for my very bad english.


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great city and great stadium! I was on that 45min match tournament (Juve, Inter and Milan played) there 3 years ago, it was awesome


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Very interesting photos. Trieste looks like a handsome city. I particualy like those pedestrian streets with the large trees and cafe's. Only thing I didn't like was the waterfront area in front of the town hall (first few photos on page 1). It looks terribly lame and boring, which is a shame as such a waterfrontage in downtown is a cities greatest asset.

I love those hills around there and it reminds me a bit of Genoa.


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

great, formidable


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Miramare with the surroundings is simply superb, splendid! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh my... those views out over the Gulf are breathtaking. Would absolutely love to be vacationing there right now!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Miramare is awesome place :cheers: Trieste city is very nice too


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Would absolutely love to be vacationing there right now!


I absolutely have to subscribe to that!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

urbane said:


> Views of the city and the gulf from San Giusto hill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Trieste.


----------



## stefio (Apr 24, 2011)

*My Photo of Miramar*

These are Photo that I taken 20 years ago . 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tomase88 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hermosa ciudad mis abuelos eran de alli y tube oportunidad de estar en muchas ciudades europeas pero a esa no :S


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## -Tom- (Nov 19, 2008)

anyone know what statue this is (name, sculptor). Anyway, thats it from Trieste, but if you want you can see more pics at http://bit.ly/viatrieste


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Wonderful city and pics, so many charming places... thanks for sharing!


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Beautiful Trieste. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, I never thought that this city is this grand. I can see wealth on the way the buildings
are designed and constructed and the location, being close to the sea is indeed fantastic.


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------

